# Zeelandnet en internet

## Kuijpers

Beste mensen,

ik ben een n00b in lunix. (heb er ooit eens mee gespeeld).

Ik ben begonnen met de installatie van Gentoo. Netjes de LiveCD's gedownload en gebrand.

Via PQmagic de partitie's aangemaakt (want ik wil windows behouden voor mijn school werk).

Het booten ging oke, maar wanneer ik 

```
ifconfig
```

 uitvoer, wordt alleen de localhost gevonden(mijn PC dus), en niet de netwerkkaart.

Heb geprobeerd om via 

```
net-setup
```

 automatisch een adres te verkrijgen. Mijn provider is Zeelandnet en geeft adressen uit. Tevens zit ik achter een router.

Mijn netwerk kaart is een:

SiS 900-based PCI fast Ethernet Adapter

Onder windows zijn dit deinstellingen als je CMD uitvoert en dan 

```
ipconfig /all
```

:

windows ip-configuratie

hostname : viper

Prim. DNS-achtervoeg. :

Knooppunttype : broadcast

IP-routing ingeschakeld : nee

Wins-proxy ingeschakeld: nee

DNS-achtervoeging : zeelandnet.nl

Ethernet-adapter lan-verbinding:

Verbindingsspec. DNS-achterv. : zeelandnet.nl

Beschrijving: Sis 900based PCI fast ethernet netwerkadpater

fysiek adres : XX XX XX XX XX E2

DHCP ingeschakeld : ja

Auto config ingeschakeld : ja

IPadres : 192.168.1.100

subnetmasker: 255.255.255.0

standaardgateway: 192.168.1.1

DHCPserver: 192.168.1.1

DNS server : 212.115.192.193

                    62.238.255.196

Wie-O-Wie kan mij helpen?

Greetz Kuijpers[/code]

----------

## Kuijpers

Dus emerge en zo werken ook niet meer. vind nl geen host of kan geen verbinding maken.

----------

## BlackEdder

Wat is de output van ifconfig -a

----------

## Kuijpers

ik krijg meerdere dingen te zien:

eql

link encap: srialline

eth0

link encap USPEC

WHadress 00-E0-18-00-03-0D-51-60-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

lo

sit0

link encap: IPV6-inIPv5

Tap0

linkencap Fe:FD:00:00:00:00

Bij Eth0 , sit0 en Tap0 staan bij (bijna) alle waarden 0

----------

## BlackEdder

Volgens mij betekend de USPEC bij eth0 dat je netwerkkaart niet gevonden word. Als je je kernel met de hand hebt geconfigureerd ben je waarschijnlijk vergeten ondersteuning voor de kaart te selecteren. In menuconfig moet je adden:

networking support ->

[*] Network device support

Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)  --->

<M>   SiS 900/7016 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support

Als je geen hotplug gebruikt moet je dan ook de module adden in de modules file:

echo "sis900" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

(er vanuit gaant dat je een 2.6 kernel hebt.)

Om van te voren te testen of je de module wel al hebt kan je modprobe sis900 doen. Als dat werkt zou je met /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart je netwerk moeten kunnen starten.

----------

## ManiacNL

jij nog steeds op zeelandnet ?   :Shocked: 

welke netwerkkaart heb je erin zitten

meeste mensen hebben een realtek 8139

doe eerst een modprobe 8139too   (als er natuurlijk zo'n kaart in zit)

dan /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart    (aangenomen dat eth0 je internet kaart is)

----------

## Kuijpers

Bedankt, ik ga het proberen.

Als het lukt, laat ik wat weten. (als het niet lukt ook..)

Gegroet

----------

## ManiacNL

Beschrijving: Sis 900based PCI fast ethernet netwerkadpater 

dit zag ik dus pas achteraf.....   :Embarassed: 

als je van de livecd boot heb je wel netwerk ?

zoja, moet je daar kijken welke module er gebruikt wordt voor die kaart

ik heb zelf dan die module in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel die je gebruikt

gezet

dan wordt de module (driver) geladen bij booten

----------

## Kuijpers

heb dus geen netwewerk als ik boot van de liveCD cd1

kan niet pingen en geen emerge uitvoeren

----------

## ManiacNL

dan is het ook moeilijk te achterhalen watvoor module (als die er is) je nodig hebt

misschien gemakkelijker een nieuw netwerkkaartje halen een realtek 8139 (10/100mb)

die kosten maar 9,95

wel even je mac adres doorgeven aan meneer zeelandnet, dit op werkdagen TIJDENS kantooruren   :Confused: 

dan is het simpel opgelost   :Wink: 

----------

## BlackEdder

en wat geeft lsmod voor output? en modprobe sis900.. ifconfig?

Maniac lees alsjeblieft.. zijn module is sis900, een nieuwe netwerkkaart kopen is natuurlijk onzin

----------

## Kuijpers

by the way:

ik boot dus van liveCD en volg de stage1...(lekker moeilijk doen, ben nl hardleers  :Laughing:  )

partities zijn gemaakt en geformateerd. Blijf nu hangen bij de emerge --> vanwege het netwerk

daarbij maak ik gebruik van een ASUS Laptop

kaart vervangen gaat wat moeilijk..

----------

## BlackEdder

output of lsmod, modprobe sis900 en ifconfig alsjeblieft (wanneer geboot van livecd), ctrl+c stopt de emerge

----------

## ManiacNL

 *BlackEdder wrote:*   

> en wat geeft lsmod voor output? en modprobe sis900.. ifconfig?
> 
> Maniac lees alsjeblieft.. zijn module is sis900, een nieuwe netwerkkaart kopen is natuurlijk onzin

 

sorry, niet gezien   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Kuijpers

Ben ik weer:

output lsmode:

sis900

mii

sbp2

eth1399

ohci1399

ieee1399

usb-storage

hid

usb-ohci

ehci-hcd

usbcore

(bij een van de laatse staat in de 2 kolomo een 1, bij de rest 0)

modprobe sis900 uitkomst:

komt dan zonder melding terug op de root

ifconfig:

Blijft t zelfde: linkencap: USPEC

ik kan proberen omrechtsstreeks op I-net mijn laptop aante sluiten, maar dan wint mijn zusje me niet leif--> die zit nl voor school op I-net.

----------

## BlackEdder

Hmm de juiste module lijkt geladen. je windows gegevens geven aan dat de router dhcp draait, dus het zou gewoon moeten werken. Enige wat ik kan bedenken om te proberen is om met net-setup zelf de juiste waarden in te vullen.. ie 

ip= 192.168.1.100

netmask=255.255.255.0

broadcast 192.169.1.255

gateway=192.168.1.1

dns= 212.115.192.193 en 62.238.255.196

----------

## Rainmaker

gebruik je wel dhcp???

Want zo te zien heb je een intern netwerkje met een router...

Als je een statisch adres gebruikt, verander dat dan in /etc/conf.d/net.eth0

----------

## Kuijpers

He mensen bedankt voor de hulp.

Het probleem heb ik als volgt opgelost (per toeval geloof ik..  :Embarassed:  )

* Boot van LiveCD

* modprobe sis900

* lsmod

* modprobe -c

* ifconfig -a

--> eth1 (in eens ontdekt)

* net-setup eth1

* daar in autodetect

* ifconfig --> staat goed!!

* ping www.zeelandnet.nl

En het hele zooitje werkt!!!

Waarschijnlijk is mijn eth0 het modem en eth1 mijn LAN. Het is nl een kaart met beide poorten....  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Kuijpers

Nu dat klaar is, heb ik de partities aangezet (swapon en zo)

toen de tar stage1 uitgepakt

en toen moest je de mirrors laten gaan zoeken. hij vind niks (not found) of een ik krijg een berg rare tekens.

Dan moet je je Chroot instellen. dat gaat goed tot 

```
env-update
```

```
source /etc/profile
```

 krijg ik een fout melding dat er een fout teken instaat in de config.

met emerge sync precies t zelfde.....

volgens mij ben ik vervelend aan t worden, of niet...  :Confused: 

----------

## ManiacNL

ik had ook op meerdere pc's problemen met de mirrorlijst op te halen, ook was mijn make.conf volgemikt met gekke tekens

alles weggehaald (gekke tekens) en was weer goed, maar zijn er een heel stel

de 2e pc had even mijn make.conf gebackupt

als het niet lukt wil ik best mijn make.conf inhoud even posten

daarna kun je weer verder gaan

----------

## Kuijpers

Heel veel thnxs to you people  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

Super veel dank voor de hulp

Als het nodig is, zal ik je een bericht je geven.

----------

## BlackEdder

vergeet niet dat je met alt+f2 naar een andere terminal kan gaan en daar mbv links kan surfen op het forum/het handboek, als je hulp nodig hebt  :Smile: 

(alt+f1 terug naar de terminal waar je aan het installeren bent)

----------

## rdekoeijer

Als je dhcpcd eth0 intypt hoort die het gewoon te doen hoor bij zeelandnet.

----------

## Dikkiedik

Ik heb hier ook problemen mee gehad bij de 2004.2 livecd...

Wanneer ik NIET met de SMP kernel boote kreeg ik mn netwerk kaart niet aan de praat...

Als je de 2004.2 nog hebt probeer dan eens met een andere kernel te starten vanaf de livecd.

Probeer hetzelfde eens bij 2004.3. Wanneer je dan de nieuwste kernel emerged (gentoo-dev-sources) zou et probleem verholpe moeten worden...

En voor de rest kan ik niet meer zeggen dan dat er al hier in de posts staan.

Succes,

Kev

----------

## yngwin

 *ManiacNL wrote:*   

> ik had ook op meerdere pc's problemen met de mirrorlijst op te halen, ook was mijn make.conf volgemikt met gekke tekens
> 
> alles weggehaald (gekke tekens) en was weer goed, maar zijn er een heel stel

 

In plaats van mirrorselect te gebruiken (werkte bij mij ook nooit goed) kun je ook gewoon deze in je make.conf zetten:

```
SYNC="rsync://rsync.nedlinux.nl/gentoo-portage"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.nedlinux.nl"
```

----------

